# Bone in cured and smoked chops



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2014)

Around my parts bone in cured and smoked chops are big and cheap.   I grew up on them cause they were cheap.

I have done alot of boneless chops but I finally found bone in ones on sale.













IMG_20141101_191423566_zpsflhrtijw.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 1, 2014






This was one package, I got a whole loin that weighed 23 lb.













IMG_20141101_192636076_zpscpjni6ao.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 1, 2014


















IMG_20141101_192644967_zps45re5try.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 1, 2014






So I made a batch of pops lo salt/ sugar brine.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops6927s-curing-brines-regular-and-lo-salt

I injected them until the brine was coming out everywhere.













IMG_20141101_193307730_zpszffnsvt8.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 1, 2014






1 gallon covered them.

Pops says 15-21 days for meat 4 in. and larger.   Since its late Saturday and I can only smoke them on a weekend.I can pull them out on the 20th to smoke over the weekend and still have a day to day in the fridge.

Stay tuned, never done a bone in loin before.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'll be paying attention!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks good to me.....


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 1, 2014)

Great price! I'm in...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Around my parts bone in cured and smoked chops are big and cheap.   I grew up on them cause they were cheap.
> 
> 1 gallon covered them.
> 
> ...




Should be good.....    Be ready for "ropy" brine....    won't hurt anything...   just prep a new batch of "pops brine"...   rinse the bucket and meat...  I would wipe down the bucket with vinegar to kill any bad stuff first... then add the brine and meat and wait till you are ready to rinse-rest-smoke..

From what I have read, the sugar is food for stuff that makes ropy brine...   I have no idea why it happens or where it comes from...   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114608/brined-bacon-turned-slimy

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158236/changing-out-brine-can-i-replace-during-the-brining-time


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Should be good..... Be ready for "ropy" brine.... won't hurt anything... just prep a new batch of "pops brine"... rinse the bucket and meat... I would wipe down the bucket with vinegar to kill any bad stuff first... then add the brine and meat and wait till you are ready to rinse-rest-smoke..
> 
> From what I have read, the sugar is food for stuff that makes ropy brine... I have no idea why it happens or where it comes from...
> 
> ...


So with only 1/2 the sugar maybe less chance of a ropy brine?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2014)

This time of year here mold can form on too of the brine too. If that happens do what Dave said. Had that happen a year ago when curing some loins for CB. Happened around day 7. Thought I was out $40. But a quick PM saved me!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2014)

Here you go....   I checked and the book is NOT in copyright....  and it has a free Kindle edition...  I just down loaded it to my kindle...   It is a cool book and has great info....   

https://archive.org/details/secretsofmeatcur00bhelrich


On the left should be a "highlighted" square with options.....


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2014)

c farmer said:


> So with only 1/2 the sugar maybe less chance of a ropy brine?




You need the sugar....   A brine is a complex system and altering any of the ingredients is not a good idea....   the sugar and salt and water work together to make the final product the way it was intended....   

Kind of like pickling vegetables....   a ratio of 4 cups vinegar and 1 cup water, should never be adjusted...  It's the acidity that is needed to stop pathogen growth....    sugar, salt etc....  osmosis,  salt/sugar into the meat cells and out again for 2-3 weeks is what makes the system work...


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2014)

Right from pops.

Lo-Salt Curing Brine:

1 gallon of clean water

½ cup plain, regular non-iodized rable salt

½ cup sugar or sucrolose 

½ cup brown sugar or sucrolose equiv.

1 tablespoon of Cure #1


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 1, 2014)

Lookin good Adam, I'am in !  :beercheer:


----------



## b-one (Nov 1, 2014)

Hope all goes well. Amazing price for any meat these days!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for that article Dave. Of the bacon and the other things which have graced my curing buckets, I have only had ropey show up once and it was when I used a large amount of Maple Syrup in the cure before I knew better about getting the taste into the meat. The syrup was the only difference made in that bucket. So I can understand and agree its a sugar thingie!

Sugar and Salt are both dehydrating mediums, Salt being the most agressive.  I think its the reason for the texture change because of it. I learned not to add more but to remove. I back off a bit on my salt but mot my sugar and like my end results better. I think the sugar salt relationship is like when cooking and you get too much slat in the pot, you can add a bit of sugar to mask or hide some of that extra salt.

When I did my cured brined pork chops. I didn't cure/brine long.

LOL... what would be do without Pop's? (and Dave kepping us safe)


----------



## disco (Nov 2, 2014)

I am really interested in your project, Adam. Can't wait to see how it turns out.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2014)

Mmmmmmm...... cured smoked chops!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

Adam

It should be good. I have done a bunch of boneless but never a bone in.

I will be watching.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Here you go.... I checked and the book is NOT in copyright.... and it has a free Kindle edition... I just down loaded it to my kindle... It is a cool book and has great info....
> 
> https://archive.org/details/secretsofmeatcur00bhelrich
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Adam
> It should be good. I have done a bunch of boneless but never a bone in.
> I will be watching.
> Happy smoken.
> David



Same with me David.   Done a lot of boneless.


----------



## jeremy5431 (Nov 2, 2014)

What's your plan when you smoke them? I have been thinking about doin bone in chops too


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice Start Adam!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Our Weiss' had Bone-in Pork Loin for $1.48 too.

I didn't want to Dry cure any because of the sharp bones, but I was going to get some & slice a mess of Pork Chops for the freezer at that Great price!!

Then I didn't get a chance to get there yesterday----The last day of the sale!!

Oh Well---I'll just have to watch yours!!







Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeremy5431 said:


> What's your plan when you smoke them? I have been thinking about doin bone in chops too


I am gonna slow smoke them for 12 hours.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Start Adam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been itchin to do a bone in loin.   Now was the time.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Start Adam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I am gonna slow smoke them for 12 hours.


Is it going to be a cold smoke or to IT? I have always cold smoked mine then cooked them when ready to eat.

Happy Smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2014)

I warm smoke similar to Bear, but my IT only reaches about 120.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 2, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I warm smoke similar to Bear, but my IT only reaches about 120.


Even though cured, 135° minimum (partially cooked) IT would be preferable, lessening the chances of nasties forming.  Fully cooked is 146° minimum, I usually go to 150°.  I know me.  If it's smoked to any degree, I will munch a bunch impulsively regardless, as will my sons, so I know enough to get everything I smoke past 146°, lol!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2014)

Like Pops said, I like to go to between 145* IT and 150* IT while smoking.

That way you can eat it cold or just warm it up a bit before eating, without the possibilities of any Nasties.

Plus your only cooking it once (while smoking), and you don't have to worry about burning it in the pan, because it's so lean.

This is why it was so Great that the USDA dropped the safe temp from 160* IT to 145* IT.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Nov 3, 2014)

I have said this in the past, and its just what I have found that makes me happy. Just because a meat has a min. safely cooked temp. it doesn't mean its always the best temp for me to cook it. I took a ham to 145 once and I had to go back and re-cook it. I just didn't care for it that raw. I am sure others do, I understand the lowest point has the most juice and flavor too. I just didn't care for a raw ham texture at all. Just me.

I had always been locked into hitting the min. acceptable IT on ever smoke till then. I learned that just because you can, it doesn't mean I should. Wow that sounds like something I would have heard back behind the woodshed just before the positive reinforcemnet commenced...>ROFLMAO.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I have said this in the past, and its just what I have found that makes me happy. Just because a meat has a min. safely cooked temp. it doesn't mean its always the best temp for me to cook it. I took a ham to 145 once and I had to go back and re-cook it. I just didn't care for it that raw. I am sure others do, I understand the lowest point has the most juice and flavor too. I just didn't care for a raw ham texture at all. Just me.
> 
> I had always been locked into hitting the min. acceptable IT on ever smoke till then. I learned that just because you can, it doesn't mean I should. Wow that sounds like something I would have heard back behind the woodshed just before the positive reinforcemnet commenced...>ROFLMAO.


I totally agree with you on many meats, however I used to smoke my Canadian Bacon to 160* years ago before they changed Safe Pork to 145* IT. The CB was much too dry at 160* IT, but perfect between 145* and 150* IT.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2014)

Question for the ones that uses the brine, should I cover the bucket while in the fridge?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't anything falls in, it's just more protein to absorb. Just make sure the meat is under water


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 3, 2014)

I covert bucket just because I don't want the wife asking me "what's that now" ...ha ha


----------



## brooksy (Nov 6, 2014)

Can't wait to see the end result on this one!! Just one more thing from the great members at this site for me to try out!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 6, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the end result !


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 6, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Looking forward to seeing the end result !


You and me both.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 8, 2014)

Now, for my dad, the only way to cut those chops, fresh or smoked, would be at the block with a knife and a cleaver.... regular chops, cut in between the bones twice, then cleave one chop without the bone and one chop with the bone.  No matter how drunk he was he could cleave chops like no other, and never hit his thumb!  That's how we had to learn, too (sober, though, at age 12, lol!).













dadatblock.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Nov 8, 2014






Dad at the block (cutting beef, not chops) but you can tell it is well used!

a


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 8, 2014)

I am not that good, I have a meat band saw.

Great pic.


----------



## ssorllih (Nov 8, 2014)

You only hit your thumb once with a cleaver.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 10, 2014)

Just a update.  Brine looks ok.













IMG_20141110_184953264_zpsjuumsqhd.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 10, 2014






Picked the meat up and it turn alittle red.

This guy is just covered.













IMG_20141110_185006121_zpslsmffauc.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 10, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Nov 11, 2014)

The red color.....   I'm guessing it comes from the bones.....    Anyone know for sure......   

Dave


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 11, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> The red color.....   I'm guessing it comes from the bones.....    Anyone know for sure......
> 
> Dave



I'm guessing it comes from the cure.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 11, 2014)

Those are enticing me to go begging 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I'm watching ,


----------



## jeremy5431 (Nov 16, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 16, 2014)

Changed the brine this week and they come out of the brine on Thursday.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2014)

Thursday! Thursday! Thursday! Thursday! Everyone there's a party going down at C-man's Thursday, Bring your own booze!


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 16, 2014)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## disco (Nov 17, 2014)

Adam, it sounds like you will need security to keep all this riff raff out. I could take care of that for you. It will only cost you a cured pork chop!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 17, 2014)

Disco said:


> Adam, it sounds like you will need security to keep all this riff raff out. I could take care of that for you. It will only cost you a cured pork chop!
> 
> Disco


Deal.  Come on down.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

Out of the cure tonight and on racks to dry til tomorrow or Sunday.













IMG_20141121_185450097_zpsytlykk2y.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 21, 2014


















IMG_20141121_185511793_zpskbhjluqd.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 21, 2014


















IMG_20141121_185504043_zpsijk5amdy.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 21, 2014






In the beer fridge with the venison which goes in the smoke in the morning.













IMG_20141121_185647872_HDR_zpsxrnl4xrz.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Nov 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> IMG_20141121_185511793_zpskbhjluqd.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look delightful. You smoking them whole I hope. The taste and tenderness is amazing. Needless to say you will not be buying them anymore already cured!  I know you're gonna love them.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

Yup, smoking them whole.   That's all I need, more stuff to cure. I am curing all the time now.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Out of the cure tonight and on racks to dry til tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good Adam, them are gonna be tasty !

Like the curing/ beverage fridge, awesome !  :beercheer:


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lookin good Adam, them are gonna be tasty !
> 
> Like the curing/ beverage fridge, awesome !  :beercheer:



You didnt see the door.  Full of smoked cheese.   

Gonna be a busy weekend.   Smoking rib tips for supper too.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin good Adam, them are gonna be tasty !
> ...



Man, I'am jealous.... Just got home from work..... Well, at least I'am home for now !  Won't be free til Tuesday nite.  But then I'am gonna put the turkey into brine tomorrow nite I hope !  If your fridge gets too full, I think I can find some extra room in mine !  :biggrin:

:beercheer:


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

Hope your home for a bit.

Fridge is full right now but will be empty come sunday.

I never brined anything.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Hope your home for a bit.
> 
> Fridge is full right now but will be empty come sunday.
> 
> I never brined anything.



Thanks man, hope I'am too at least til morning.... I generally only brine turkey !


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a new idea for turkey this year.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I have a new idea for turkey this year.



What ya doing ?  

I have been using Tips Slaughterhouse Brine on the last few turkeys !


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

Secret.  Lol


----------



## foamheart (Nov 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Secret. Lol


An AngusTurDuckIn!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Question for the ones that uses the brine, should I cover the bucket while in the fridge?



Yes


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2014)

Lookin' good, Adam!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 22, 2014)

Great looking product here, Adam. Terrific thread.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2014)

8 am.   Loins in hickory smoke.


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 23, 2014)

Let me know when those are ready. I'll be over.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 23, 2014)

Now your off and running 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Keep the door closed or 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. How long are you thinking it will take? What temp are you smoking at? what wood are you using?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> 8 am.   Loins in hickory smoke.



Looks great Adam, your killin me bro.  Man, I can't wait to crank up the smoker Wed.

:beercheer:


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2014)

Using hickory at smoker temp 130 right now


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2014)

Done.

Hope they are good.


----------



## b-one (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm willing to sample some they look great!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 24, 2014)

It looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks Great from here, Adam!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wondering how you're gonna slice them.

My Butchers use the bandsaw.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great from here, Adam!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We used to butcher our own beef and hogs so I have all the equipment.

Bandsaw will be used.


----------



## brooksy (Nov 24, 2014)

So where are the pics of those beautiful hunks of meat cut up!! Can't wait to see a plated shot!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> So where are the pics of those beautiful hunks of meat cut up!! Can't wait to see a plated shot!


Soon.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 24, 2014)

They look great, you put a nice smoke on them!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 17, 2014)

Finally got them sliced.

My bandsaw.













IMG_20141217_174554314_zpsifb0evvm.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 17, 2014


















IMG_20141217_181320029_zps3jqm0twb.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 17, 2014






They sure look pretty.   Smell great too.  

Got some nice looking ones,













IMG_20141217_181332601_zpsjqulf8na.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 17, 2014






Then some big ol ugly ones.  Oh well, they will eat the same.













IMG_20141217_181340322_zpsefuz9oqj.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 17, 2014






To bad the wife already has supper cooking.

I might just have to fry one up anyway.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 17, 2014)

I will take the ugly ones 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. They all look very tasty! I also like the band saw.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Dec 17, 2014)

Sure look good. Iremember you saying how much you liked 'em too.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 17, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I will take the ugly ones :30: . They all look very tasty! I also like the band saw.
> Happy smoken.
> David




Thanks David.



Foamheart said:


> Sure look good. Iremember you saying how much you liked 'em too.



Thanks Foam.

I haven't tried these ones yet.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice Adam.....    Some day, I will run across one of those bone-in loins... I'm sure they would be awesome.....   Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 17, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Very nice Adam.....    Some day, I will run across one of those bone-in loins... I'm sure they would be awesome.....   Thumbs Up



Took me awhile to find one.

Thanks.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 17, 2014)

Go to any meat department and ask a meat man for a whole or half bone in loin.  If they're displaying store-wrapped bone-in pork chops, they're cutting them from whole loins; during a pork sale, preferably, for the best price.   Bone-in cured and smoked pork chops look great!


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 18, 2014)

Those are beautiful! I know they are going to taste great too.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 18, 2014)

Pops6927 said:


> Go to any meat department and ask a meat man for a whole or half bone in loin.  If they're displaying store-wrapped bone-in pork chops, they're cutting them from whole loins; during a pork sale, preferably, for the best price.   Bone-in cured and smoked pork chops look great!


Weis markets was having a bone in chops sale and I got the whole loin.  Should have seen the butchers face when I told him I wanted a whole loin.

Thanks for the help Pops.


Woodcutter said:


> Those are beautiful! I know they are going to taste great too.


Thanks Woodcutter.  Maybe supper tonight.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Finally got them sliced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look Great, Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That will hold you awhile!!

Me & Mrs Bear could get at least 20 meals out of that Tray of Smoked Pork Chops!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks Bear.

I vacuum sealed them 2 in a pack and got 21 packs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Thanks Bear.
> 
> I vacuum sealed them 2 in a pack and got 21 packs.


Perfect---Exactly what we would have done. Then grab a pack every couple weeks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 18, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Perfect---Exactly what we would have done. Then grab a pack every couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my wife wont eat them    "they have a bone in them".

She isn't much for meat on bones.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Well, my wife wont eat them    "they have a bone in them".
> 
> She isn't much for meat on bones.


LOL-----Cut the bone off, leaving a half inch of meat on the bone. Add the bone to your plate with your chop, and heat the boneless portion for her.

Tell her it was Bear's idea!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'll take the blame!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Dec 18, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Well, my wife wont eat them    "they have a bone in them".
> 
> She isn't much for meat on bones.


You've spoiler her with all that good beef you raise!


----------



## brooksy (Dec 18, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Well, my wife wont eat them    "they have a bone in them".
> 
> She isn't much for meat on bones.


  I thought I had the only crazy woman that thought that way!! The only thing she'll eat with a bone is ribs.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 19, 2014)

Supper pics.

Heating up on cast iron.



Browned up nice.



Served with cheesy taters.



And some fork view.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks Great C-man! have you tryed some red-eye gravy and biscuits with those? Throw in a couple a eggs and everyone will be up and ready to go on Christmas morning!

That is a great idea! Fried eggs, cured chops, redeye gravy and biscuits. I just had chicken and dumplins and that still sounds good!

Excellent job my friend.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 19, 2014)

Sounds good.   No eggs allowed in this house thou


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Supper pics.
> 
> Heating up on cast iron.
> 
> ...



WHAT ?  I missed dinner ?  :th_crybaby2:

Man Adam do them look sooo tasty !  :drool

Very nice man !

It all looks great.....

:points1:

:kewl:


----------



## brooksy (Dec 20, 2014)

Great looking chops Adam!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks Great, Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have found that heating up in a hot Pan is the best way for cured & smoke pork chops too!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They get dry on a grill in a hurry.

Bear


----------

